

RCelery: Ruby port of Celery (Python) - 198d
http://leapfrogdevelopment.github.com/rcelery/

======
198d
We'd love some feedback and, who knows, maybe some pull requests! We do have
this running in production with no major problems to report. It is, however,
under pretty light load. Thanks!

Edit: Check the README for a working example.

